# TL494 - Dead Time Control?



## fmr1909 (Feb 16, 2008)

Para que sirve o que hace el Dead Time Control del tl494? Soy tecnico en electronica y he leido el manual pero no me aclara para que sirve.
 Si es algun conceto de circuitos PWM, lo desconozco. Agradezco explicaciones y/o links.

Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 16, 2008)

Si te fijas la curva de corriente del inductor en modo discontínuo, hay un momento que hace "ringin", durante el ringin es casi imposible medir la corriente porque da cualquier cosa. ¿O eso era el "Lead Edge Blanking"?
La otra, si estas trabajando en "Half-Bridge", no querés que el switch superior y el inferior se accionen a la misma vez porque estarías conectando el positivo a masa (un corto). ¿O eso era el "Break Before Make"?
De última es por el diodo que por ahí conduce en el sentido que teóricamente no debería.


----------



## Juan Romero (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola amigo, te explico el funcionamiento del pin DTC del TL494:
Bueno, este pin nos sirve para controlar la conmutacion de los transistores Q1 y Q2 de salida del ckto integrado, es decir si el voltaje de entrada en este pin es mayor que el voltaje de la rampa de subida del oscilador se inhibe la commutacion de los transistores. Basicamente lo que se controla es el minimo periodo de off-time y por consiguiente el Duty Cycle.
Hay que tener mucho cuidado al usar este pin de control y evaluar si es necesario su uso, normalmente se lo conecta a tierra y con esto se asegura un minimo dead time del 3%.
Para el control del 100% del DT se tendria un rango de voltaje en este pin de 0 a 3.3V.
En ciertos disenos, debido a que este terminal esta en alta impedancia, se le suele colocar una resistencia de 10K a tierra y con un condensador de 10uF hacia el pin terminal de Vref .
Espero te sirva la explicacion pero te sugiero que leas el manual de IC.
Suerte.


----------



## fmr1909 (Feb 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias Juan, es la primera vez que me respondes una pregunta pero he leido varias explicaciones tuyas en este foro y todas son claras como lo es esta.
 Te agradezco mucho tu tiempo y te aseguro que vas a tener mas preguntas para responderme.
 Un saludo desde Montevideo, Uruguay.

Para Juan, me podes recomendar alguna lectura sobre fuentes conmutadas con para familiarizarme con los terminos.
 Tengo formacion en electronica pero no en el tema, aunque trabajo con ese tipo de fuentes hace mucho tiempo.
 Gracias.


----------



## Juan Romero (Feb 24, 2008)

Claro amigo, en el foro y dentro del tema FUENTES SWITCHING, en una de mis respuestas publique una relacion de libros sobre este tema que yo he leido y me sirvieron de mucho para empezar a entender el funcionamiento de estas fuentes. te recomiendo que heches un vistazo ahi, y luego buscas los libros en la web.
Suerte.


----------

